# Time for a break



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

For some reason the video won't play.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure why, its ok for me? Give us one of your favs. Try this link


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> not sure why, its ok for me? Give us one of your favs. Try this link


Ok - that link worked for me. Here is a link that is something pretty funny!






:laugh2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is what I've been spending my at-home time building. Watch in HD if you can:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff J and K . We need more good stories songs or whatever, it is depressing all the news these days.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> This is what I've been spending my at-home time building. Watch in HD if you can:


Karen, I don't know how you do it. You must be one of the most talented and interesting people I have ever been online acquainted with 

I have tried for several years to grow plants and always fail at some different point in the process. I thought being indoors right now might be a good time to try again, so I started a few trays of all different vegetables, plants, and flowers. Problem is, I usually start out with pretty good momentum, it's usually a month or two in that somehow I lose it and everything dies. Last year was my best run, I planted a climbing rose and I was so excited, it made it all the way until winter and then I forgot to insulate it.

Sometimes I wonder how my kids and my sweet Havanese have survived so long!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! The nice thing about terrariums is that they are pretty forgiving if they are set up right. They don't need to even be watered very often. Some hardly at all! This big one is, of coure more work, and was a lot of work to put together, but I also make smaller ones for people as gifts, and they are REALLY easy to care for. This one has been sitting in my front hall for a year, and I've misted it with water and clipped a few plants back that were getting over grown TWICE in that time.

And... because so many people have asked me how to set up small terrariums correctly (the ones you buy at a grocery store or even a garden store usually aren't set up correctly to last long-term) I wrote this so that people could make their own: https://www.glassjungles.net/blog/2020/1/29/a-bird-cage-terrarium


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

The Pug Peeing is TOOOOO! However, I'm glad he's not my dog.:smile2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for starting this thread, Dave! Love that song! Just saw Bob Dylan in concert in October ...

Cannot believe how long that pug walked on two legs. I wonder how that began and if that's his regular method. He sure covered a lot of distance ...

Here's a video we just saw on DH's FB:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And you may not have seen the French version of this video:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh those cats are so funny!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone forwarded that to me this morning too! Adorable!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Dave! Love that song! Just saw Bob Dylan in concert in October ...
> 
> Cannot believe how long that pug walked on two legs. I wonder how that began and if that's his regular method. He sure covered a lot of distance ...
> 
> ...


*LOL! Very Funny!!! GREAT POST SHAMAMAMA

The is THE Best Advice I've heard: *
*
We all need to practice Social Distancing and

Don't Sniff Under Peoples Legs* :amen:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This one is a little out of season now, but it's kind of cute!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Funny! I hadn't seen that one, Jackie!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

A friend sent this video to me today ... (Note the variable speeds!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> A friend sent this video to me today ... (Note the variable speeds!)


Love it!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

see if this works ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dave - these songs really bring back memories! Music was music back in those days! Although.........I was a true "Beatlemaniac" back then. Went to a couple live concerts. Screamed my head off. Was in love with Ringo. My mom thought the Beatles were so unkempt with that "long hair"! She thought I was nuts for listening to "noise" like that!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes those were good times


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Jackie is that you in the glasses?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Dave! The only one I didn't know was post #22. Funny imagining Jackie being the girl in glasses in post #28!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cleaning up my desktop, and ran across these images ... (I'm not on Facebook, so this is where I can have my fun ...)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And I can't remember where I came across this picture. Possibly DH's FB account as he is a member of the FB Havanese forum ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

A pie chart of my life ...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks, Dave! The only one I didn't know was post #22. Funny imagining Jackie being the girl in glasses in post #28!


Oh Ringo! You make my heart pound!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> Cleaning up my desktop, and ran across these images ... (I'm not on Facebook, so this is where I can have my fun ...)


These are really funny - and so true!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> And I can't remember where I came across this picture. Possibly DH's FB account as he is a member of the FB Havanese forum ...


Kind of looks like a photo that Dee Dee would take of Sophie. Wonder how they are doing. I miss all of Dee Dee's posts an photos!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-52068233


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Trisha https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/t...d-other-things-to-do-when-the-world-closes-up


----------



## violaparkinson (Jul 13, 2020)

The video would not play.


----------

